# Shaking Epson Projector



## lpsscienceteach (Oct 18, 2011)

Help!

I am a high school science teacher using an interactive whiteboard almost every day. Last summer my classroom was upgraded to a new Epson PowerLite 410 projector coupled with an Epson ELPMB24 short throw wall mount. It was great! The only problem is that it starts to shake. Only a little bit at first...but as the day goes along and the lamp gets warmer, the fan starts increasing the RPMs and pretty soon I have kids with vertigo trying to keep up with the shaking picture. The technician here at school and I have both tried tightening things up, but it still shakes! There is no help from Epson's website or the manual. Any help would be so wonderful!

B


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo lpsscienceteach and welcome to TSF :wave:

From your description, I'd suspect that either:

1 - The fan is off-balance somehow (possibly a bad fan with bad bearings, or a badly mounted fan), or:

2 - The projector is picking up vibrations from neighbouring classrooms via the wall-bracket.

Just as a suggestion, is it possible to fix the projector into the bracket with a layer of foam or silicon-rubber between the points where they actually touch?

Alternatively, if it's vibrations from neighbouring classes, try fixing a piece of silicon-rubber between the bracket and the wall. Either way should dampen any possible external vibrations. 

If it's the unit itself, I recommend getting the school-admin/person responsible into looking at returningthe unit under warranty.


----------

